# Dinosaur Park ID Badges



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As some of you know from reading some of my other post, I’m doing a haunted dinosaur park this year (please no rain!) and been working on Park badges for the ToTers. Want to create a more Park experience and hope this adds to it. I debated about having them turn in the badges as they exit but decided to let them keep them if they want. Only doing 100. So hard to judge head count during the school week.

Anyway, first time using these Avery labels. I figured the 2x3” size would fit well on my ID badge blanks and they do. A bit hard to line up by eye and the border material on these is too narrow to cut out otherwise and lift off just a small portion to position in place and remove the rest. Material wants to curl a bit and it really stick to what it touches so use care removing. Pretty nice product though. 

We have a Brother color laser printer and pretty happy with the printing to labels although I’ve had one page of labels already go in crooked despite trying to keep straight so lost 4 labels due to that already. I bought the labels off amazon. And used the free Avery templates from Avery’s site to design. I’m on a Mac PowerBook so brought the template into Pages to create what I wanted.

Anyway pretty happy with the way they are turning out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW these Avery labels have a special top and bottom textured edge to each sheet to help the printer grip the sheet. They call it SureFeed Technology and I do think it helps with glossy labels.

I also find it helps to lightly hold your fingers on the middle of the sheet in the manual sheet feeder to keep it going straight into the printer.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Those are great! A really nice keepsake for the kids (and adults!)


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

those look great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I needed larger adhesive sticker sheets for some of my signage and used this product. Was trickier peeling off back and placing since its a larger area.










But nice it’s available. Ordered off Amazon. Haven’t finished attaching these frames to the plastic corregated sign board yet (exercise hexagons I got from Ross awhile back—said Jurassic Park to me  ) but I think they came out pretty decent. Fit well on the 20x24" sign board corregated plastic. I found for this project trying to cut around the perimeter of the images looked nicer when applied when I was able to do so. Wanted to maintain some of the spacing between text lines so only cut out around the edges.




































just added the Pterosaur aviary which will be my dining pergola. 10’ high so should work well for hanging them.

Anyway first time using these Avery products and very happy with them.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are awesome!


----------

